# Snorks In Action!!



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is what happend when we tested out my snorks... After We Checked The Oil And Changed The Sparkplugs She's Runnin Fine...lol :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

glad she survived and kept her nose above water!


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep, Barely, That hole was ALOT deeper than it looked


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i know the feeling


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

When you were laying sideways, did you have that "oh sh*t" feeling in your gut? LOL


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> When you were laying sideways, did you have that "oh sh*t" feeling in your gut? LOL


i bet he had that wet sh-t fellin in his pants


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> i bet he had that wet sh-t fellin in his pants


 :bigok:


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol Ya'll Have No Idea!! lol


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

might want to make them snorkels a little longer.. ha! glad you made it with no issues..


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

looks fun! lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

05bforce750 said:


> lol Ya'll Have No Idea!! lol


O yea we have an idea! LMAO I think my current rollover count is at 6 right now.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I am at 2 roll overs,and 1 died in a deep hole and water came in through the pipe.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

HAHA Not to mention That WATER Was COOOOLLLLDDDDD!!!!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

waders........ mudders best friend


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

NOW i see why you guys want us all to put snorks on our bikes!!!!

you want the pics to get a good laugh!!!
hahahaha

awesome pics BTW, glad you and the bike is OK.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks! And I Am Looking Into Some Waiders After I The That Good Ole Tax Refund Check From Uncle Sam...lol


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> NOW i see why you guys want us all to put snorks on our bikes!!!!
> 
> you want the pics to get a good laugh!!!
> hahahaha
> ...


 
Peer Pressure is a Biioottcchh isn't she! :sgrin:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Cheapest waders I found was from Cabela's. I got me some for $145 shipped. They are the 3rd best thing for ur bike behind tires & snorkels


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

I Think I want some of those that just come up to the thigh and you can roll them down, seen alot of **** hunters around here wear them. There not sewn togeather either, Im Not wantin the chest waiders if i ever go that deep we got problems! and i mean big problems!! lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I thought that too but there has been a few times I was glad I got the chest waders. I got in a few holes where the bike started to roll I jumped off & had about 3" of wader left before I came in the top. Not t mention they keep u warm


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

ok then, i'll look into them too...thanks


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i got mine from bass pro online. 49.99.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Ever swim a rope out to your Bike?* Been there done that. Coors Light makes you invincible... St. Johns River @520 for anyone who knows the area.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes wader's are a must and the time to buy some is now seen them on sale every outdoor store we've been in last couple weeks at Gander Mountain they are 30% off the neoprene ones are under $75.00


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Anybody that rides out in Crosby, Tx knows that you go deep enough to have chest waders quite often. Heck a few times out i've even had water come in them...


----------

